# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Research

## Database92

Hello All,

I am a bit stuck with research on triggers. I decided to create different kind of triggers in different database environments to determine the best environment for triggers. At the moment, I am sort of stuck with research as I am unable to find journals later than 2000. So, I am wondering if should change the direction of my project. To see, if organisations are moving away from triggers. I would like a different person's opinion.  Please help.

Thanks,

----------


## SpywareDr

Wikipedia: Database trigger

----------

